# Looking for advise seeking work in cyprus



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

Any help will do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pete39 said:


> Any help will do


What can you do? Have you looked at any agencies?

jo


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

*hi jojo*



jojo said:


> What can you do? Have you looked at any agencies?
> 
> jo


Hard working bar man but can turn my hand to anything? ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Job agencies? on line local newspapers??

Jo xxx


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

*jo jo*



jojo said:


> Job agencies? on line local newspapers??
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks that's somewhere to start.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You have to go looking for jobs like this. There is no substitute for walking round, knocing on doors, making yourself known in the area you want to work. Don't forget to try the hotels as well. Also, try looking in the papers. 

Where in Cyprus are you?


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

look at eures website then click links to cyprus jobs this site lists all vacancies in cyprus there is bar work on it and loads of other manual jobs etc etc 
i,ve added the link not sure if its allowed but mod will remove if not
EUROPA - EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deks36 said:


> look at eures website then click links to cyprus jobs this site lists all vacancies in cyprus there is bar work on it and loads of other manual jobs etc etc
> i,ve added the link not sure if its allowed but mod will remove if not
> EUROPA - EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job


Thats fine deks, that is a very useful site for jobseekers.


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

*thanks*



Veronica said:


> Thats fine deks, that is a very useful site for jobseekers.


Cheers D ill look in to that


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

*hi*



BabsM said:


> You have to go looking for jobs like this. There is no substitute for walking round, knocing on doors, making yourself known in the area you want to work. Don't forget to try the hotels as well. Also, try looking in the papers.
> 
> Where in Cyprus are you?


Not in Cyprus yet winding things up in UK hope to be over there bye begining of March April latest? where would be the best place to go and start looking ???


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pete39 said:


> Not in Cyprus yet winding things up in UK hope to be over there bye begining of March April latest? where would be the best place to go and start looking ???


Have you decided where you want to live? That will have the greatest impact on where you look for work. I see Veronica has also given you the link to the Eures site.

Like I say, it will not be easy as so many people are out of work at the moment and the tourist season doesn't really start until Easter. You should also be aware that there are a lot of Eastern Europeans looking for work and they are prepared to work for almost nothing. So don't expect UK wages. It will help if you have started to learn Greek and you can offer another European Language in addition to English.


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

*hi Babs*



BabsM said:


> Have you decided where you want to live? That will have the greatest impact on where you look for work. I see Veronica has also given you the link to the Eures site.
> 
> Like I say, it will not be easy as so many people are out of work at the moment and the tourist season doesn't really start until Easter. You should also be aware that there are a lot of Eastern Europeans looking for work and they are prepared to work for almost nothing. So don't expect UK wages. It will help if you have started to learn Greek and you can offer another European Language in addition to English.


Dears Babs. Thanks for the info was thinking larnaca or possibly ayia napa as i think that will be were the work is, come the season i don't speak any Greek and i think my best chance would be to find some bar or PR work for one of the clubs/pubs get my foot in the door and its easier to find out the score for the rest of the year? Were would be the best place to start? and what is the general cost for accommodation?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ayia Napa and the resorts in that area (Protaras, Cape Greco, Pernera, Agia Triada) are largely tourist resorts, nothing much happens there. Last year business in Ayia Napa and Protaras were very depressed because there were so few tourists. A large number of bars and pubs went out of business or just didn't open. As a result there were few casual jobs and lots of people looking for what there were. What jobs there were went to family and friends of the owners or people who would take the lowest pay. From what I have seen, I don't think the situation will be any better this year and it could be worse unless the tourists come back. 

Larnaca is in a slightly different situation in that it is more than just a tourist resort. I have seen the odd bar advertising casual jobs in the last few weeks, but they are few and far between and you have to go looking. I would say your best chance is to look throughout the whole town, not just the seafront as everyone starts at the bars on the seafront. 

Have a look around this forum, you will find several threads discussing accomodation. You can expect to pay around 500 euros per month plus bills for a 2 bed apartment but might find some better prices if you look around.


----------



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you tell me what sort of jobs are in short supply if any in Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

a+a but said:


> Can you tell me what sort of jobs are in short supply if any in Cyprus


All of them.

Too many people chasing too few jobs in just about all categories.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

a+a but said:


> Can you tell me what sort of jobs are in short supply if any in Cyprus


Unemployment in Cyprus is currently at its highest since 1974 - there are few jobs around and the forecast for a decent tourist season is very poor. Propects are therefore very gloomy for the job hunter at the moment. The casual labour market has also changed significantly since Cyprus joined the EU as mobility directives mean that the labour market has been open to those from new member states and applicant states within the former eastern bloc countries. People from these sates are prepared to take very low wages as they are still significantly higher than they could expect in their home country. For expats from the UK this is grim news as they simply can't compete as they would regard many of the salaries to be below subsistance. It is OK if you can get work and simply want a bit of an adventure, but for those wishing to start a new life (especially those with dependents) the jobs scene for casual, unskilled work in Cyprus is not good.


----------



## pete39 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks guys !!


----------

